# JH Performance B210 or B240



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

What is your take on this boat? I've decided this is the boat for me, I just can't decide if I should go with the B210 or the B240. Do any of you guys have suggestions regarding these two boats. How many people can you fish comfortablly out of the B210? It would be 4 people on the normal outing, two of them being kids (ages 7 & 9) and the wife and myself. I know that the B240 would be more comfortable but 24' seems like a lot of boat, of course I'm use to the 16-18 flatbottoms. 

If I go with the B240 I was thinking about rigging it with the new V-Max SHO 200HP, but not sure what to rig a B210 with. :headknock


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

Go with the 24. Its really not that big when you get on the water. Its not very heavy and will run good with the 200. 150 hp if you go with 21


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Check out David Rowsey's 24' in the classifieds.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

I just recently bought a B240 with a yamaha 250, and love it. It is a smooth great all purpose boat. I would reccommend it over the B210 my buddy has that boat and it doesn't compare to the bigger one.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I've seen David's boat...very nice, I actually am thinking about the same color different motor though.

Fishaholic...what color did you get? What is your speed with the 250? How shallow will it run?


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

my brother had one until november of last year. it was a great boat and would run skinny for not having a tunnel. it was a 210 w/ a 150 trp and was by far the smoothest, driest, most comfortable boat to fish out of that i've ever been on. great all around boat.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Reynolds4 said:


> I've seen David's boat...very nice, I actually am thinking about the same color different motor though.
> 
> Fishaholic...what color did you get? What is your speed with the 250? How shallow will it run?


I got the light yellow color. My boat also has a T-top which slows it down some. I have two props for it. A 4 blade Bauman prop which will go shallower, and a 3 blade mercury racing prop that goes faster. At 4800 RPMs the 4 blade with go 46-52 depending on conditions etc. The 3 blade will push you a little faster maybe 6-7 mph. It will run in 8-10 inches fairly easy. You are more than welcome to come out and take it for a spin with me.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

after fishing out of a 24' + boat, I feel cramped in anything smaller.


----------



## J&H-24 (Mar 19, 2010)

Go with the 24. Once you run this boat it wont seem so big.Yes it is a step up from a john boat.It has a smooth & dry ride.Had mine for two years now.It was the 1st boat 
Bob produced in Richmond.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

get the 24' and look into the yamahe F225 instead of a sho 200... the F225 comes with a $2600 discount right now ($16k - $2600) to move them out so the SHO 225 can come in and take its place... or if you must have sho, get the 225 SHO


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Definately go with the 240. Bob at Sport Marine says the SHO is a BEAST on his 240!
But I'm sure InfamousJ is right about the F225. The dealers can REALLY deal on em and they really are great motors too. I'm sure it would be great on the 240, just not quite as shallow or as fast as the SHO.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, I was leaning towards the 240 but thought maybe I would save a little $$$$ by going with the 210.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Reynolds I have had the B235 and should be picking up my B240 today or tomorrow. I have a VMAX hpdi 250 on it (from my old boat). If you plan on keeping the boat for any length of time the price difference between the 21 and the 24 hulls won't mean anything compared to the performance and ride...especially if you are financing it. I would definitely go with the most HP and would lean toward the 250SHO. You don't have to push them as hard and you have a higher cruising speed. You can always back off the throttle on the larger HP but you obviously can't get more HP out of the smaller motor.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Spotsndots...Post some pics of it when you get it. I see you have a Mosca for sale on here as well, that was my first choice until I started doing more research. I'm 99.9% sure I am going with the 240, now I'm just having a difficult time deciding what motor to go with.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Here you go Reynolds. Hopefully I'll get it bloodied up tomorrow and Saturday!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sweet ride!


----------



## rocknreel (May 29, 2007)

Capt. Scott Reeh has one for sale on the classifieds on this website.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice rig. Good to see Sport Marine will still use the old leaning post. That thing has tons of storage. Let us know what you think about the new style console compared to the one on your old JH. To me the design lends itself to your rods easily banging against the grab rail, which is no bueno in my opinion.


----------



## Superduty (Dec 13, 2006)

*J&H B-210*

Bob at Sport Marine rigged up a B-210 last September for me, sweet ride, Only regret was that wish I would have gotten 175 E-Tech instead of 150 E-Tech. Cannot get enough RPM's with a 4 blade prop. Now running 3 Blade and it really does a good job. I can fish most of a day and only burn $20-30 worth of gas. Bob and crew at Sport marine really work to make you happy in your purchase.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

irbjd said:


> Nice rig. Good to see Sport Marine will still use the old leaning post. That thing has tons of storage. Let us know what you think about the new style console compared to the one on your old JH. To me the design lends itself to your rods easily banging against the grab rail, which is no bueno in my opinion.


I like the new one better. It's fiberglassed to the floor as compared to John Holley bolting them to the floor when he built them, the dash part where the electronics are installed has more room, there is more room underneath/inside and it stays dry since it's fiberglassed to the deck. As far as the rods are concerned I didn't have a single problem with them banging on the grab rail.


----------



## joekidd (Jul 17, 2006)

*boat*

i also have a24 ft 05 model would not trade it for any other boat but a new j h no problems u want be sorry200 mercury efi u cant get a better boat but get it the way u want it so later u want say i wish i had this or that on it had my built to go in my garage rails cut an windshield removible u wont be sorry u bought it:an4:


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I spent quite a bit of time Friday talking with Bod at the boat show and he is a really nice guy. He answered a lot of questions for me about outboards and what size would work best on his boats. Now the question is going to be what color do I want and when to take that plunge.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Durtjunkee said:


> Definately go with the 240. Bob at Sport Marine says the SHO is a BEAST on his 240!
> But I'm sure InfamousJ is right about the F225. The dealers can REALLY deal on em and they really are great motors too. I'm sure it would be great on the 240, just not quite as shallow or as fast as the SHO.


the F225 is 3.3 litres while the SHO 225 is 4.2 litres.. the F225 weighs 65 pounds more than the SHO 225... the SHO 225 has more hp than the F225 at the prop.. but an almost $3k swing on price between the two is what boils down to the decision on motor, and losing a few mph on top end speed.  Props can make the F225 perform well enough for that boat and make almost any owner happy I'd imagine.. If you spend more on the 24 than the 21 foot JH, save that on the F225 than the SHO.. also, the F225 is proven and reliable.. the SHO is new and not alot of info out on reliability but Yamaha is pretty good most of the time... great motors.


----------

